# Wert mit letztem Datetime bekommen



## Empire Phoenix (10. Jan 2010)

Hi, ich habe eine Anwendung, welche Werte sammelt und in der Datenbank speichert.
Zwecks einfacherer berechnung von durchschnitt ect will ich hierbei vermeiden das ein Wert 0 ist (das verarbeitende Modul stammt nicht von mir und ich kann auch nichts dran ändern)
Die idee einfach den letzten Wert bei fehlerhafter messwerterfassung zu benutzen ist naheliegend.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, wie kann ich aus einer tabelle die in einer Spalte ein Datetime vom zeitpunkt des inserts hat abfragen, welcher wert der letzt hinzugefügte ist?

Pseudo: "Select value from testtable Where time > alleanderetimes"


----------



## Michael... (10. Jan 2010)

Die Abfrage könnte z.B. so aussehen:

```
Select value From testtable Where time in (Select max(time) From testtable)
```
Oder man könnte die Abfrage nach time absteigend machen und nur den ersten Datensatz auslesen:

```
Select value, time From testtable Order by 2 desc
```


----------



## Empire Phoenix (10. Jan 2010)

Super, danke


----------

